# Before & After!!!!



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi there!!!! just to share an old picture of Willy and a new one!!!

Hope U will like it!!!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wow! Sure became a handsome bird! Many thanks, Luis!


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

I like Lahores. Here are my reasons

1. India is one of my favorite countries since that's where they're from.

and

2. They have a kind of "penguin" look, ya know the black feathers on the back and white feathers under it.

(excuse my spelling)


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

WOW is right! Willy is one incredibly handsome pidgie, I love his color  As you know we love pics and Willy is a beauty so keep em' coming!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Willy has definitely turned into quite a looker  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

How very beautiful!

Cynthia


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well, Luis, he was a beautiful baby, so he just had to turn out a fine, handsome pidge!

John


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Very pretty pij, Luis. I like Lahores too.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

They are unusual looking pigeons, I will say that. Very unique. They seem to have a grace all their own.


----------



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

Beautiful bird. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Your pigeon has turned into a even more beautiful bird I love the colours.

Great pics.


----------



## amandajay (Apr 10, 2006)

i have a lavendar lahore -- he looks just like willy!

they sure are pretty birds!


----------



## amandajay (Apr 10, 2006)

oh and congrats on your handsome pijie!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Here are 2 photos of my "baby" runts...one at 7 days old, the other at around 4-5 months. BEFORE & AFTER


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Luis, 

You have the most beautiful birds! I love to look at their pictures they all seem to have attitude.

Brad,

That baby picture is priceless. They look like such sweet birds. Are they?

Feather


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Feather said:


> Brad,
> 
> That baby picture is priceless. They look like such sweet birds. Are they?
> 
> Feather



Thanks Feather...and yes...to me, these two hand reared runts are very sweet They are a wonderful blend half humanized and half pigeon-ized. They see themselves as pigeons, understand that, but have no fear of humans and are very tame


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Wonderful pictures, Brad. I've only seen Runts at shows, but they appeared to be very calm and trusting.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

What a beautiful pair Brad, are they Ricky and Lucy? They sure look familiar


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Such beautiful babies, Brad. You really should re-tell the story of how Lucy and Ricky came to be .. I can remember as if yesterday with you on the phone and hot footing it to Mary with the pipping eggs and how the three of us "conspired" to make this happen .. it's one of Pigeon-Talk's greatest stories that many don't know about  You are the bestest of pigeon Dad's and Mary was the bestest of pigeon Mom's .. then the babes came home, grew up, got so beautiful, and the rest is history. You're still the bestest of pigeon Dads!

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thank you Terry I think most know the story, but perhaps I'll get to telling it again in the near future. Lucy and Ricky are my miracle babies and have given me so much comfort and especially after the loss of Henny.

I'm glad everyone liked my before and after pics They were SO cute when they were squabbies...but aren't they all


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

To both Luis and Brad, those are great before and after pictures.

Brad, how in the world did Mary keep those babies so clean? They have to be the cleanest hand-raised babies I've ever seen.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> To both Luis and Brad, those are great before and after pictures.
> 
> Brad, how in the world did Mary keep those babies so clean? They have to be the cleanest hand-raised babies I've ever seen.



Thanks Maggie & Cathy Mary was a SUPER foster mom and she tube fed the babies so they didn't get all covered in food. I'm not sure what else she did to keep them so clean, but you're right


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> You really should re-tell the story of how Lucy and Ricky came to be .. I can remember as if yesterday with you on the phone and hot footing it to Mary with the pipping eggs and how the three of us "conspired" to make this happen .. it's one of Pigeon-Talk's greatest stories that many don't know about
> Terry


Hi Terry,

I remember coming in on the tail end of this but this is *one of the greatest stories ever told.*


Hi Brad,

You really should share it in the story section when you have time. Those baby pictures of Ricky and Lucy are so precious, and they have really grown up into fine looking pigeon "kids". I remember seeing a picture of a Pearl and Dotty trying to sit on them and feed them the first few days. 

...and of course don't forget the pictures!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello  i havnt talked in for ever well you were the first person i ever talked to on here  well i have great news my blue bars egg hatched like 8 days ago and they wernt supose to have a baby till dec. and my other pair are hatching both eggs right now as we type  lol well i want to say thank you to every one on here for all the help and even if im not always on im still greatful for all your help and input in to my pigeon journey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Michael, congratulations. You know we'll want to see pictures.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Treesa, 

It's really not that long of a story to tell, but I will think about posting the story in the future maybe

Michael, congratulations on the baby and the eggs, I hope that everything works out just as it should...you deserve it


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

thank you all for the kind words school is out so more time for freinds and pigeons


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You may or may not remember this little guy. Well here's the "reminder" pic and today, when he's all grown up.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That was an adorable baby, Renee, and certainly a gorgeous bird now that he's all grown up!

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Yep, wonderful "before & after" pictures Renee. I remember that pigeon and it's unique colouring. It's so interesting and wonderful to see how they change and once they get their adult feathers.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Luis, Brad and Renee,

All of the "before and after" pictures are such a treat.....adorable babies grown into such beautiful birds.

Everyone here has such good looking pigeons....must be all the love and care that is showered upon them.

Linda


----------

